# Ethernet Kabel wird mal erkannt mal nicht!



## grafkooks (14. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich ärgere mich jetzt schon längere Zeit mit 
einem PC rum den ich bei MF zusammengestellt habe.
Naja habe keine lust die ganze Geschichte zu erzählen.

Aktueller Status:
Habe nach langem hin und her den PC wieder hier stehen mit einer 
anderen Graka aber dem selben mobo.
Mein wirklich sehr großes Problem ist das er das 
Ethernet kabel nach lust und laune mal erkennt und mal nicht!!!
Das Kabel Funktioniert 100% an meinem MacBook.
Also liegt es an dem PC

Ich bin am verzweifeln, habe das ding jetzt seit 2 Monaten und nichts funktioniert richtig.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen..

Windows 7 Enterprise
Mobo: Gigabyte H87-D3H Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Bitte um hilfe...

Grafkooks


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. September 2013)

*AW: Ethernet Kabel wird mal erkannt mal nicht!!!!*

Hast du den "Intel LAN Treiber" installiert ?
Das aktuellste BIOS installiert ? (sehe zwar nur das F5 auf der Homepage, aber ich weiß nicht mit welchen dein Board ausgeliefert wurde)
Wie wird das Kabel benutzt, wird es direkt zu Router geführt, oder ist dazwischen zb Wlan oder Dlan ?
Alle Windows Updates installiert ?


----------



## grafkooks (14. September 2013)

*AW: Ethernet Kabel wird mal erkannt mal nicht!!!!*

Windows Updates Installier *check*
Intel LAN Treiber Installiert *check*

Das Kabel geht durch die Wand dierekt zum Router
und wenn ich es an mein MB anstecke funktioniert es wunderbar.

Wie erkenne ich ob der aktuellste BIOS installiert ist?

Ach ja, manchmal hilft ein reeboot und er erkennt das kabel.
Dann leuchtet auch hinten die orangene leuchte vom Netzwerkadapter.

Danke schonmal für die schnelle hilfe!


----------



## grafkooks (16. September 2013)

*AW: Ethernet Kabel wird mal erkannt mal nicht!!!!*

*PUSH*


----------



## Maniskryptus (16. September 2013)

Du kannst die BIOS Version im Bios direkt auslesen, oder über Zusatz Programme wie zb AIDA 64 und ähnliche. 
Das Mainboard hat schon ein EFI BIOS, daher müsstest du einfach den PC Ausschalten, die Taste ENTF oder F2 Gedrück halten, steht aber dann auch da. Und dann kommst du ins BIOS / EFI. Irgendwo da steht dann auch die Version deines BIOS. 

Ich glaube aber eher weniger das es am BIOS liegt, hast du irgendwelche Einstellungen im BIOS mal geändert? Wake on LAn oder ähnliches? Vielleicht bringt ein CMOS Reset etwas. Oder das Laden der DEFAULT EInstellungen. 

CMOS Reset = Google

Laden der DEFAULT Einstellungen im BIOS Taste F5 drücken, steht aber auch da welche Taste man drücken muss. 

Auch schonmal ganz ohne Intel Treiber Probiert? Nur mit den Windows Standard Treibern? 

Greez
Benny


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2013)

Ähm, gepusht wird hier nicht das darf man nur auf dem Marktplatz.


> Windows 7 Enterprise


Hört sich genauso legal an wie Dynamitfischen.

Man sollte die Version des Bios beim Start sehen können und diverse Tools wie zb CPU-Z können das Board auslesen ( CPU Z bietet sogar eine Funktion zur Suche nach Bios Updates ).
Vielleicht hauen da auch irgendwelche Energiesparmechanismen rein?


----------



## Chron-O-John (23. September 2013)

Ich würde vorschlagen doch noch ein anderes Kabel auszuprobieren. Vielleicht ist das ja irgendwo "grenzwertig" und beim Mac gehts grad noch und beim Pc halt nicht mehr.


----------

